# Over the knee boots trend



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm actually loving this trend and want a pair for myself. I would definitely wear it with a skirt or dress and trench coat or even jeans.

What do you think of the trend? Would you wear OTK boots? If so, what would you wear with it?


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a pair from town shoes and I honestly wear them with everything. 

With leggings it looks so much more stylish
With my plaid coats it's super cute
With light-wash jeans it's grungy
and with thigh length skirts its sexy

I absolutely adore them..they make my outfits sooo much cuter


----------



## dietcokeg (Jan 27, 2010)

if i had the figure for it i think i would! i have big thighs so i dont think theyd look too good on me! i would imadgine they would look goregous paired with skinny jeans!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jan 27, 2010)

It's funny because I have a lot of friends who can't wear them because their calves are too big. I attempted to shove my friends leg into my pair and we almost had to amputate. I just don't understand how they would design them so it doesn't fit so much of the population!

I also find that they look trendier on taller people..which is unfortunate, but now I see why you have to be 5 9" to model..things just look inexplicably better on taller people!


----------



## Junkie (Jan 27, 2010)

I love them, but I also have the calf problem, and I'm short too.

Torrid had some for biggers calves/thighs, but they were pointy toed black latex looking Pretty Woman style hooker boots! I'd prefer a leather-like look, but not garbage-bag-shiny.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 28, 2010)

I love them and if I could find a pair that fit me I would get a pair but my feet are so small nothing fits.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I love them and if I could find a pair that fit me I would get a pair but my feet are so small nothing fits._

 
Have you tried ALDO? They run a size 6 I believe..unless your feet are even tinier than that in which case i'm sincerely sorry for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finding cute shoes is such a pain with tiny feet..


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2010)

My daughter in law just got back from Paris & she said ALL the ladies were wearing these!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 28, 2010)

Funny how everything always comes back in fashion...these were hot sometime in the 80's as well!  I would totally wear them!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_My daughter in law just got back from Paris & she said ALL the ladies were wearing these!_

 
It's funny how when I was talking to this sales associate at Holts (our version of SAKS) she got all uppity with me and said that they were last years trend and that the designers were just trying to trick us all into buying them cause they had leftover stock. Like I know I can't afford the Louboutins but you can't either!

And that nonsense about Parisians being ahead of the fashion curve is such BS, when I went in March they were just starting to wear boyfriend blazers and were still hanging on to the skinny jean trend. 

I love trends but sometimes they cause to much stress!


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 28, 2010)

I have bigger calves too, and for this reasoni  have a hell of a time finding boots that fit. That being said, i would KILL for a nic pair of seude or leather over the knee boots like the one blake lively is wearing. I cant find a damn thing, so im considering getting some made. im that desperate!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2010)

I lucked into a pair that fit my large calfs because of a deep V in the back of the boot. The boots stop just under the knee. Without the V I wouldn't be able to get my boots closed. They are from NINE WEST here's a link. Also they are currently on sale:

Nine West: Sale > Zelipe - tall boot with scalloped edge back


Maybe ladies with larger calfs like me can look for this feature on other boots. HTH


----------



## GirlyGirl18 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think it looks super cute if you can pull them off! I think they look a bit weird on me.... but I think it might just be because I'm not used to the way they look yet. Kinda like how I thought skinny jeans looked weird on me at first


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 29, 2010)

i've been lemming soooo badly for a pair!!!


what brand are those first two pairs (the black and the brown ones)?? i love them!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2010)

i think they look really good on taller people. however on my fat / stumpy legs they would look terrible!


----------



## Vlcatko (Jan 29, 2010)

Bah, honestly? Even if I were slim as hell, tall as a giraffe and bold enough to wear them, I wouldn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do not like them, probably because of the "stigma" they have around here and because they must be very impractical... I live in the capital but certain areas where I happen to be quite often (my work and home area, my parents'...) can be quite muddy, not to mention those slippery cobblestones in the center... It's all about practical or not for me


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 29, 2010)

Cute, love them
But I'm 5'2 with thick calves ( damn u dancing classes)
So that's a no go for me....

And I totally agree about the BS of Europeans being ahead in the fashion game, screw whoever said that ( no offence to my lovely Euro ladies here)


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_i've been lemming soooo badly for a pair!!!


what brand are those first two pairs (the black and the brown ones)?? i love them!_

 
The first one is Via Spiga and the second is Steve Madden.


----------



## _tiffany (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought two pairs last year and haven't worn them too often, but I really like them.  I'm 5'2 and I don't think they look horrible on me...even if they did, I'd still wear them anyway...hahaha.  The thing that bothers me most is that they're such a pain to put on, especially over jeans.  The pairs I have have partial zippers, I wish they'd zip all the way to the top.


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd go for a laid back vibe, if I wore them.


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 5, 2010)

i love them! i have 2 pair so far, but please everyone invest in a nice looking pair because cheap ones look ridiculous and tacky


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 6, 2010)

I love them! they are so sexy, they really make a statement. Shame I could never afford a pair though


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 7, 2010)

*Fashion tells a story to me and EVERYONE has their own story..*

Ankle boots- trendy girl...may be independent/loner whom listens to no one but herself. She's a rockstar in her own right!

Knee high boots- modest chick with an eye open to the NEWER trends. She is more of a follower than a leader (in the fashion world). at least she tries...

Thigh high boots- living in the fast lane. She takes charge and a true soldier. What most women shy from she will take on!


----------

